# Lower Abdo Pains and period late....Ruth please help?



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

I usually come on about day 25, but does vary. However, its never this long. I am on Day 30 today. I am waiting for clomid, as I dont ovulate v often. I felt like I was gonna come on at least a week ago, ive had a slight pinky discharge too. My niples are sore and my breasts seem to be 'growing'    I have had endo and bad adhesions, but were excised via lap in Sept. I am now supposed to be endo-free, except for scar tissue. But, i have had bad abdo pains, which have also radiated down my left leg and lower back!!

What could it be ? do you still get period type pains if you are pg ?
If I am, will i get pain cos of surgery and endo/adhesions etc.. will the scarring possibly cause pains ??

Sorry to ask lots of Q's, but bit worried   

Thanks.  Jo x


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi Jo

i cant help with the endo side of things but i do now that after my cycle of clomid i did experience  sore boobs and a lot of af pains especially on the right hand side i thought it was just a sign of af arriving but it turned out to be that i was preg i think most people experience af pain be for and after finding out they are preg hope this helps a little 
                                        good luck
                                            love baby wisper


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks BabyWhisper,

Its day 32 now and still no sign of my period    
I have bought a pg test so will do it in the morning 1st wee of the day!! It says you can test anytime, but probably more accurate then. Waiting is awful though    keep looking at the test LOL!
Jo xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Got your message in my inbox Jo!  Have you tested??  the suspense is killing me!
xxxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Flowerpot,

So sorry I forgot to post on here yesterday cos of my excitement! YES IT WAS POSITIVE I AM PREGANANT!!! OMG OMG!!!       I am so thrilled but in shock too!!  I am seeing my gP in a bit so will know more then I spose ? (never done this before!!).

Thanks for being there its really helped  

Will keep you posted.  Love  Jo xxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Mega congrats!!!!

Ruth


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Again,

Sadly my happiness was short-lived, i had to go into Hosp thurs and have had a miscarriage.    

Thanks tho for your help.

Jo x


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Jo
Really hope you are hanging in there!
Post and let us know you're ok.
Eva


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh Jo, I'm just catching up on messages and saw your good news and then the sad news.    I am so very very sorry for you.
It won't help you I know but big hugs to you  .  The only slight positive thing I can say to take from it is that you can get pregnant, that has to accout for something.  Let us know how you are when you are able to xxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

Had even weirder news now. they just rang from hosp re:my BT results and my hormone levels have gone back up instead of down ??    she said they are not sure why, could be ectopic  and still living ? 

Or im still pregnant ?!  
But my bleeding has stopped and pains all gone - so all very odd?
What do you all think ? Anyone ever known this to happen ?

I have to go back for another BT 2moro AM and a TVS Thurs with my endo spec.
So, im v confused. Plus if it is ectopic will need another bloomin lap!!    

Thanks everyone, esp FP.  Jo xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh God Jo, I bet you don't know whether you are coming or going.
Good luck with the BT test today, let us know how you get on   xx


----------



## Delores C (Dec 16, 2004)

Jo

I have everything crossed for you, sending big hugsd and best wishes.
Let us know how you get on
DC


----------



## sandie05 (Mar 11, 2005)

Jo - hope things went ok today - let us know.


----------

